#ubuntu-java 2006-03-28
<dous> hi doko, you there?
<dous> doko: does one need to be a motu in order to initiate rebuilds (and other such things)?
<dous> no flames please, I'm just a newbie trying to learn what I can with my very little free time. :)
<doko> dous: what do you want to rebuild?
<dous> doko: I believe you just commented on a bug about libswt3.1-gtk-java
<doko> dous: yes, it's removed from the archive now
<dous> okay, so bug #35196 can't be fixed now (?)
<dous> ...and should probably just be ignored
<doko> libswt3.1-gtk-java? no, that has to be built against mozilla. confused with libswt-gtk-3.1-java
<dous> oh.. okay. so do I need to be a motu for those things? hmm... I guess it's not as simple as I thought it was.. anyways, thanks doko
<doko> dous: you certainly can start without beeing a MOTU, then ask on #ubuntu-motu someone to help/upload
<dous> doko: okay, that's good then. I guess I'll start tomorrow. It's 00:45 here and it's time to go home and get some rest. :)
<dous> bye
<doko> dous: what do you want to start?
#ubuntu-java 2006-03-29
<berni1> hello
#ubuntu-java 2006-04-01
<zakame> doko: ping =)
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-28
<xiaochuan> Hi,eveybody is here.?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu-java:xiaochuan] : java
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-29
<vil> doko, hi
<vil> what's wrong?
<doko> vil: look at the build logs, no debian patch is applied
<vil> doko, is this wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12744/
<vil> it is from http://librarian.launchpad.net/6902627/buildlog_ubuntu-feisty-i386.eclipse_3.2.2-0ubuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz
<doko> vil: I was looking at the powerpc build
<vil> doko, I will check powerpc later, somewhat busy now
<doko> vil: hmm, it looks like icu is built before the patches are applied ...
<vil> doko, ok, thx for letting me know about the problem
<vil> doko, maybe what about ia64 and gcj crash? 
<doko> building
<vil> doko, imbrandon donated a powerpc machine for motu building so I could check the powerpc build in the evening
<doko> well, the prepare target is called before the patch target; we should fix that first
<vil> doko, why does it work on x86 and not on powerpc?
<vil> doko_, ping
<doko_> pong
<vil> doko_, can you tell me again, what is wrong with the current eclipse pkg?
<vil> you said that we need to switch some targets
<vil> also, I don't understand, why does the powerpc build fail
<vil> I was loooking at the build trace and it looks like the patches get applied
<doko> vil: yes, I was confused, that icu was already built in the unpack target (and then again in the prepare target)
<man-di> doko: its not built twice, as I told you today
<man-di> one prepares the build, and the other builds it for real
<doko> hmm, anyway, building something before applying patches could be improved
<man-di> yeah
<man-di> and I really wonder if currently SVN ever built
<vil> right, eclipse build is pretty complex
<man-di> I have a small fix for the icu4j issue
<man-di> but hppa is still broken because later gij segfaults
<vil> cannot we put jsch and icu out of eclipse completely?
<man-di> vil: that was the plan from the beginning but doko forced me to do it inside eclispe ;-)
<doko> hahaha, you didn't succeed separating it ;-P
<vil> man-di, I also introduced an useless new file under debian folder in SVN, sorry about that, I will remove it next time
<man-di> I just had not enough time becuase you were bothering me all the time
<vil> anyway, the version in SVN builds on x86 and amd64
<man-di> vil: the icu4j cant really build
<man-di> I need to apply the following patch:
<man-di> @@ -384,7 +384,7 @@
<man-di>         mv icu4j-build/com.ibm.icu.base/com.ibm.icu.base_3.4.5.jar com.ibm.icu.base_3.4.5.20061213.jar
<man-di>         cd $(SOURCE_TREE)/baseLocation/plugins; \
<man-di> -       zipfile=$$PWD/com.ibm.icu.source_3.4.5.200612113/src/com.ibm.icu_3.4.5.20061213/src.zip; \
<man-di> +       zipfile=$$PWD/com.ibm.icu.source_3.4.5.20061213/src/com.ibm.icu_3.4.5.20061213/src.zip; \
<man-di>         pushd icu4j-build/com.ibm.icu/src; \
<man-di>         find -name \*.java | xargs touch --date=1/1/1970; \
<man-di> so I really wonder it it *ever* built
<man-di>         zip -X -9 -r $$zipfile . -i \*.java; \
<man-di> s/it it/if it/
<doko> man-di: PWD is always set?
<doko> apparently
<man-di> yes
<man-di> the bug was: one "1" too much
<man-di> now this passes on pampa
<man-di> but later it segfaults when running 'ant dist' for jsch
<doko> restarting the sparc build
<vil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12806/
<vil> obviously, something's wrong with zip ;)
<man-di> vil: aptitude install zip
<man-di> a build-depends is missing
<vil> that's my point, build-depends
<man-di> yeah, thats one of the open bugs in debian bts
<vil> why do we create the zip a new? I guess it is there from the beggining
<man-di> thats what the icu4j stuff needs unfortunately
<man-di> and I wanted to include a pristine upstream version of it
<man-di> (it = icu4j)
<man-di> to build it you need to redo the source zip
<man-di> its really bad, I know
<vil> well, I also commented out deleting of one of the src.zip in rules. is that ok?
<vil> btw. I just spotted another bogus file, I put inside. I feel ashamed
<vil> the reason why I commented it out was that the icu.source plugin seems to be required for one of the eclipse features
<doko> checked in the zip b-d and the typo in rules
<man-di> doko: thx
<vil> and deleted the unwanted file
<man-di> I will go to bed now, need some sleep
<man-di> good nite
<doko> good night
<vil> good nite
<vil> doko, you checked in 3.2.2-0 version, won't there be a problem with firefox-dev vs. libxul-dev b-d?
<doko> vil: debian doesn't have firefox-dev
<doko> so it was wrong in the first place
<vil> last time I asked about it and you wanted to put firefox-dev there for ubuntu, because it is in main
<doko> right, we have it in main, I didn't change that, or did a make a mistake?
<vil> no, I was just curious, if you will change that for debian
<vil> can I do anything to make powerpc build, too? do you know the issue there?
<doko> if libxul-dev doesn't work, we'll have to use icewhatever-dev
<doko> no, didn't look yet
<vil> ok, I guess I see the problem with ppc
<vil> I omitted it in the disable-junit4-apt patch
<vil> let me update it
<vil> doko, I checked in the updated disable-ju4 patch
<vil> can you please try building it on ppc? I don't have currently access to it.
<vil> nite
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-30
<vil> doko, if you would be interested, you can try the updated junit4.patch, if ppc builds
<vil> I can get to it maybe this evening
<man-di> hmmm, I should revive my ppc this weekend...
<vil> man-di, I was told that there is some debian build service
<vil> any chance for me to get there?
<man-di> when we upload the package to the archive
<man-di> and debian has some developer machines but these are only accessible to official debian developers
<man-di> when my ppc works again I can put it into our office at work and give you access
<mamb1> Anyone else experience some problems installing sun jdk1.6.0
<man-di> mamb1: what problems?
<mamb1> Well had to use apt-get rather window installer to be able to accept sun licence
<man-di> I always use aptitude for installations
<mamb1> I often use aptidue quite a lot but the window intaller seems to be broken, it displays the licence if you request deatils but you don't seem to be able to accept the licence in the window
<mamb1> One of the reasons I was using the windows intaller was to check-out the dependencies if I got rid of the native java
<feNNec_> Good evening ! I've a pb of Java programs startup delay - is somebody can help ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-03-31
<doko> vil: please could you test 68380 and add a comment, so that this can go to edgy-updates?
<vil> doko, ok, I will take a look
<vil> doko, can we talk a bit about that bug?
<erich_> Hi there... I'm having trouble getting jini to execute under jdk6 on ubuntu 6.10... after installing Jini2_1, the 'Launch All' script produces a bunch of libc/libm errors, and none of the services fire up... I've tried reinstalling jini after commenting out instances of 'export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL' to no avail..
<erich_> any help will be much appreciated.
<man-di> erich_: you need to tell us the errors you are getting, our crystal eyes are broken today.
<erich_> sorry -
<erich_> erich@Kubunto1:~/jini2_1/installverify$ ./Launch-All 
<erich_> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> /bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erich_> /usr/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<man-di> these are all part of libc6
<erich_> perhaps I should mention that I installed jdk manually, did update-alternatives, and pointed jini to the /usr/bin/java
<man-di> you are not trying to run 32-bit jdk on 64-bit arch like amd64 without having 32bit compat libs installed?
<erich_> librt.so.1 is oart of libc?
<erich_> ahsohi
<erich_> that may be - thank you for the divination.
<man-di> yes, librt.so.1 is part of libc6 too
<erich_> got it... I'll go find the compatibility libs... didn't realize that would be an issue...
<man-di> erich_: btw: JDK 6 is part of ubuntu already, just apt-get it
<man-di> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=sun-java6-jdk
<man-di> no need to install it on your own
<erich_> thanks... just found that... hence mentioning I did it manually..
<erich_> I suppose that would have fixed my dependency problems...
<man-di> depends on the dependency problems, but I guess so
<erich_> the amd64 compatibility thing..
<man-di> ah
<man-di> then yes
<erich_> lol - I thought I had looked for it.. better check my source list.
<erich_> thanks again.
<man-di> n.p.
<erich_> have a great day, all.
<vil> doko_, ping
<man-di> vil: he seesm to be offline all day long
<vil> man-di, yes, looks like
<vil> nice to see you here
<man-di> doko forced me to
<vil> also nice that you answer questions from ubuntu users
<vil> why did he force you?
<man-di> and after feisty is out I wanna join ubuntu-motu to be able to sync/merge packages
<man-di> he wanted to talk about eclipse here yesterday evening
<vil> we all were at #debian-java, but this place is somewhat less crowded :)
<man-di> thats what I said to doko too
<man-di> doko wanted to talk on freenode instead of oftc
<man-di> vil: less crowded == less java people
<vil> i don't know oftc much
<vil> just that one channel
<vil> man-di, but you are now here and maybe will bring more people with you
<man-di> I doubt that
<vil> man-di, I would like to ask couple of questions
<man-di> sure, jast ask
<man-di> just
<vil> svn for debian dirs at alioth is a nice idea, but it is still not ok
<vil> we still use patches etc...
<vil> how do you use that svn? just co everytime you work with the package?
<man-di> depends
<vil> do you use some scripts for that ala dpkg-svn-whatever?
<man-di> for eclipse I commit whenever I tested a change
<man-di> when enough changes are done: upload
<man-di> for smaller packages I normally do all changes, test, etc and then commit all at once
<man-di> when uploaded, I tag the svn
<vil> do you know bzr in ubuntu, they are trying to use it for whole package including the sources
<man-di> you can use svn-buildpackage with svn but I prefer my own small helpers and simple command line tools
<man-di> yes, I know
<man-di> doesnt really makes the world a better place
<vil> ok, i would really like to hear some opinions about it
<vil> i personally like it cause i think it simplifies work with patches, but i cannot imagine to use it for eclipse
<man-di> I'm very much used to cvs and svn
<man-di> but I'm playing with other systems
<man-di> currently I play a bit with Mercurial
<man-di> for work
<man-di> and for openjdk
<man-di> git is nice too
<vil> i don't mind a particular system but the use of it ... to forget about debian/patches, because vcs handles that
<vil> what is your opinion about this?
<man-di> I like to have that explicitely
<vil> it's also easier to pick patches from fedora, right? :)
<man-di> because it makes it easy to see what is from upstream and what is from debian and why, it makes adopting new upstream versions easy and need no VCS see that
<vil> for deifferentiating between upstream and debian, you can use 2 repos
<vil> but it can be handy to have the patches explicit
<vil> next question...
<vil> man-di, fedora seems to be a bit further with eclipse
<vil> i don't mind specfile editor, but emf, subclipse etc.
<vil> any plans for this?
<man-di> plans yes
<man-di> but time....
<vil> understand
<vil> i was looking into that a bit, but time...
<man-di> are you in the eclipse.linux-distros mailinglist?
<vil> yes
<vil> couple of new commiters in the last few months
<man-di> yes, including me ;-)
<man-di> I think doko has still not all papers on file
<man-di> otherwise he would be one too
<vil> i believe that doko is so busy that he should consider every new task
* man-di curses about ejb3 and jsf
<man-di> vil: this task is only about voting rights in the eclipse.linux-distros project
<man-di> so not much to do
* vil curses about ejb2 and gwt
<man-di> ejb2 is physical torture
<man-di> if you still use it you are lost
<man-di> ejb3 is very much different from it and much easier
<vil> but you still curse
<man-di> vil: the problem is that its not so easy to create junit tests that just run
<man-di> without an application server injecting the entitiy manager
<vil> don't know much about that
<vil> do you also use something to test jsf? just currious
<man-di> not yet
<vil> ok
<man-di> but I have some projects that test our jsp output
<man-di> httpunit and htmlunit are great for this
<man-di> to test functionality of webpages
<vil> man-di, thanks for hints
<man-di> np
<vil> man-di, still alive?
#ubuntu-java 2007-04-01
<doko> man-di_, vil: it's weekend ;-) anyway, away for most of the time today
<vil> doko, morning
<vil> doko, looked at the bug and it seems ok, though i tested it only on i386
<vil> you can see few comments in my mail
<vil> doko, reading your reply, i don't exactly understand, what shall i add to that bug? i don't have access to an amd64 to test my stuff
<doko> ahh, ok, then nevermind
<vil> doko, tested the updated disable-junit4 on ppc and that works, i guess we would like to get it to feisty
<vil> how difficult is it now to upload 3.2.2-0ubutnu2?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<b52laptop> hi
<b52laptop> javac is not recognized like command in my system , in my .bashrc i got  
<b52laptop> export JAVA_HOME='/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/'
<b52laptop> PATH=.:$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JAVA_HOME/jre/bin:$PATH
<b52laptop> anyone have an idea ?
<man-di_> export PATH
<b52laptop> man-di_,  it didn't change the javac result !
<b52laptop> :(
<man-di_> please do 'echo $PATH' end tell me
<man-di_> and what shell are you using? bash?
<b52laptop> yeap bash
<b52laptop> echo $PATH
<b52laptop> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<b52laptop> man-di_, 
<man-di_> so its not in your PATH
<b52laptop> hm
<man-di_> btw: should not be needed in there either
<man-di_> sun-java6-jdk package is installed?
<b52laptop> argh !
<b52laptop> nop
<b52laptop> i'm installing it
* b52laptop feel a little bit stupid
<man-di_> then do 'update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun'
<man-di_> then /usr/bin/javac and /usr/bin/java should point to the right thing
<b52laptop> man-di_,  thanks man
<b52laptop> working
<b52laptop> like a charm :)
<b52laptop> man-di_,  it works , but the JAVA_HOME VARIABLE and $ PATH are still empty and i need them to start tomcat :d
<man-di_> tomcat from ubuntu or upstream tomcat?
<man-di_> you dont need them for tomcat from ubuntu
<man-di_> and you only need JAVA_HOME for upstream tomcat
<b52laptop> tomcat for ubuntu 
<man-di_> have you actually started a new terminal to get the new .bashrc sourced?
<b52laptop> source=.bashrc 
<b52laptop> ?
<man-di_> then you dont need to set PATH and JAVA_HOME
<man-di_> tomcat should use/find the JDK6 automatically
<b52laptop> root@med-laptop:/home/mohammed# /usr/local/apache-tomcat-6.0.10/bin/startup.sh 
<b52laptop> Neither the JAVA_HOME nor the JRE_HOME environment variable is defined
<b52laptop> At least one of these environment variable is needed to run this program
<b52laptop> i source the bashrc
<b52laptop> but :(
<man-di_> thats upstream tomcat, not ubuntu tomcat
<b52laptop> upstream = ?
<b52laptop> yu mean a tomcat from ubuntu repo
<b52laptop> hm
<man-di_> upstream = the version from the people who wrote the software
<man-di_> from ubuntu = installed via apt-get from some repo
<b52laptop> hm ok
<man-di_> to get your .bashrc read either start a new terminal or do 'source ~/.bashrc'
<b52laptop>  source /home/mohammed/.bashrc 
<b52laptop> and still tomcat complaining :(
<b52laptop> i think i must export the variable on the shell directly ?
<man-di_> then something is wrong what you wrote into .bashrc
<b52laptop> hm
<man-di_> show me your .bashrc by pasting it to http://rafb.net/paste
<b52laptop> ok
<b52laptop> man-di_, http://rafb.net/p/sE6fO468.html
<b52laptop> man-di_,  ls /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<b52laptop> java-6-sun/          java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/ 
<man-di_> looks okay
<b52laptop> should i put java-6-sun in my bashrc
<b52laptop> ?
<b52laptop> or java-6-sun-1.6.0.00 ?
<man-di_> btw: you know that '.' in PATH can be a security issue?
<b52laptop> hm
<b52laptop> if i remove it , it will work ?
<man-di_> java-6-sun is a symlink to java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<man-di_> no, its independant
<b52laptop> hm ok
<man-di_> please try 'export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00"' on the command line
<man-di_> and btw setting your CLASSPATH globally in your .bashrc can be pretty harmful for your system
<man-di_> and cause many issues (but not this one)
<b52laptop>  export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00"
<b52laptop> root@med-laptop:/home/mohammed# echo $JAVA_HOME
<b52laptop> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00
<b52laptop> root@med-laptop:/home/mohammed# 
<b52laptop> but still tomcat complaining !
<b52laptop> what do you think if i make export PATH=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin//usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/:$PATH
<b52laptop> in my bashrc?
<b52laptop> what the other alternatives for CLASSPATH ?
<man-di_> dont set CLASSPATH in your .bashrc, only set it in a script when you actually need it
<b52laptop> hm ok
<man-di_> I dont know what tomcat 6 is checking for in JAVA_HOME, perhaps you need to install another package in addition
<b52laptop> hm
<man-di_> you should look into the tomcat6 startup.sh script and check
<b52laptop> ok
<man-di_> export JAVA_HOME="/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00" is definitely correct
<b52laptop> ok
<b52laptop> hm
<b52laptop> apt-cache give me java6
<b52laptop> and i want to install java5
<b52laptop> from the repo
<b52laptop> ?
<b52laptop> how could i do ?
<vil> apt-cache search java5
<b52laptop> vil,  no result :d
<b52laptop> opps
<b52laptop> i just changed the repos
<b52laptop> ....
<vil> b52laptop, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=sun-java5&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<vil> you must have some issue with repo config
<b52laptop> vil,  yeap thanks , just fix it now
<vil> man-di_, how do i select, which java compiler will be used for ant javac
<vil> ?
<vil> is it JAVA_HOME?
<vil> got it
<man-di_> normally ant uses 'modern' from JAVA_HOME
<man-di_> but you can select the compiler in the javac tag
<vil> doko, ping?
<doko> vil: pong
<vil> doko, good evening
<vil> i wanted to ask if we are going to upload the fixed eclipse for ppc?
<doko> vil: sure, you can do that. but maybe update from the repository as well
<vil> ok
<vil> doko, what will be the version number? 0ubuntu2?
<doko> yes
<doko> I think we didn't update debian yet
<vil> doko, is there any process for this fix upload or can i "just" upload?
<doko> just upload
<vil> ok, that's it
<vil> doko, i got this message when creating the package...
<vil> dpkg-source: warning: Version number suggests Ubuntu changes, but Maintainer: does not have Ubuntu address
<vil> should i mess with the maintainer or can i just go ahead?
<vil> nite
<doko> vil: you should "mess" with it
<doko> XSBC-Original-Maintainer: Debian Java Maintainers <pkg-java-maintainers@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<doko> Maintainer: Ubuntu MOTU developers <ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com>
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-25
<fripette> salut ?
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-26
<zeke> Anyone awake?
#ubuntu-java 2008-03-29
<jars_> hello all
<jars_> i need some help with running a command in the terminal from a java app
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-23
<peridot> Hi all,
<peridot> I have a problem when connect to a remote Linux server, and run Java program
<peridot> run a GUI application, and have an exception:
<peridot> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.
<peridot> does anyone know how to fix it?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-24
<cplab2-57> hey i am trying to run applet programs in eclipse and its not running...can anyone help me on this issue
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-25
<James1324> hello
<persia> James1324, Hello.
<James1324> well I've asked this question in a more general forum
<James1324> this is more specific so I'll ask here :)
<James1324> can I create a Java Service in LInux?
<James1324> something like a windows Service but for java
<James1324> but for Linux***
<persia> I don't think I understand your terminology.  You can create a Java application that runs under linux and listens for instructions on a network port.
<persia> But I'm not sure that this is the best channel to ask the question.  ##java would probably be better.
<James1324> ahh okay thanks
<James1324> persia I found the proper terminology
<James1324> I'm trying to create a Java Servlet in Ubuntu
<James1324> I have apache installed but apparently I need "JSERV" are you familiar with this?
<persia> OK.
<persia> I'd recommend installing tomcat5.5
<persia> But that's just a personal recommendation.
<persia> That would give you a servlet container, and then you can put your servlets there.
<persia> Details on how to write a servlet are better discussed on ##java, but if you're having issues with getting the container installed, we can probably help.
<James1324> is ##java a private channel?
<James1324> I can't join it
<James1324> or its not there
<persia> It's not a private channel.  You need to be registered with nickserv.  /msg nickserv help
<James1324> thanks persia, Tomcat looks nice
<James1324> and it should do the trick
<persia> StevenK, so you've dared to look at visualvm :)
<StevenK> And I'm quite tempted to run screaming.
<persia> So, in Debian, netbeans isn't available.
<persia> As a result, the embedded jars game gets played a lot.
<persia> But we have a new (updated) netbeans in Ubuntu, and so things that built against the netbeans libraries ought to be able to build against libnd-platform9-java in jaunty.
<persia> Err.  libnb-platform9-java
 * StevenK nods
<persia> So, as a first pass, try rebuilding it against the newer library.
<persia> It may be that the source doesn't match, for various reasons (the change from 8 to 9 was an incompatible API change).
<persia> And because of how the package is constructed, you'll need many of the build-dependencies installed locally to be able to build source.
<StevenK> I've updated Build-Depends, and changed debian/rules, and it still fails looking for platform8
<persia> RIght.  You need to update the platform.properties files.  Take a look at patches/icedtea-visualvm.patch
<StevenK> I've edited that too
<persia> And it still fails looking for platform8?!?
<persia> If you got a compilation failure, I'd understand.  I'm *really* not understanding the build failure because of missing platform8.
<StevenK> /build/steven-visualvm_0.20080728-1ubuntu2-amd64-1Me4Lc/visualvm-0.20080728-1ubuntu2/netbeans/nbbuild/templates/projectized.xml:87: No such classpath entry: /build/steven-visualvm_0.20080728-1ubuntu2-amd64-1Me4Lc/visualvm-0.20080728-1ubuntu2/netbeans/nbbuild/netbeans/platform8/modules/org-jdesktop-layout.jar
<persia> I see it now.
<persia> You'll need to patch a host of stuff currently in netbeans-6.1-200805300101-basic_cluster-src.zip
<StevenK> So I need to come up with a patch and then add it into debian/rules?
<persia> I think so.
<persia> Either that, or create a netbeans.clusters package, as from the netbeans wiki, it's still on the TODO list.
<persia> I'd recommend creating an ugly patch, personally.
<StevenK> A patch seems less work
<persia> It's late enough in the cycle that doing it right just causes pain.
 * StevenK waits for his CPU to become free
<persia> But be warned that platform8 -> platform9 was an API change, so even with such a patch, the build may fail, but at least it will fail in code, rather than in the build system.
<bun-bun> hi, if i am going to install the sun-java jre and jdk should i first remove the default java packages installed by ubuntu?
<maxb> It's not necessary to do so.
<maxb> If you know for certain you have no use for non-Sun Java, then you might want to for tidyness' sake, or to save diskspace.
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-26
<lordwicho> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8zTc577XDo
<aomegax> hi
<aomegax> does anybody use JMF?
#ubuntu-java 2009-03-27
<James1324> hello!
<James1324> I'm creating a servlet that responds to a post method on an html form
<James1324> how do I display the values of a "textbox"?
<James1324> Liistbox**
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-29
<ttx> nthykier: can't see your latest tomcat6 upload yet in debian. Still blocked in processing ?
<nthykier> ttx: yeah, that machine is still down - they are working on it
<ttx> nthykier: ok, will have to use plan B to get it in before Beta2Freeze if they can't fix it soon.
<nthykier> ttx: This is what I got uploaded http://www.student.dtu.dk/~s072425/debian/tomcat6_6.0.24-5.dsc
<ttx> ok, will have a look.
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-30
<Gonxa> hi
<Gonxa> my ingles is basic
<Gonxa> somebody knows about j2me?
<Gonxa> si saben sobre alguna base de datos ligera
<Gonxa> if they know about any lightweight database
<LaserJock> hi all, I'm wondering why there are 3 different Java's in Main (sun-java, openjdk, and gcj)
<nthykier> LaserJock: There are or used to be more
<nthykier> cacao and kaffe to mention two that were "recently" removed from Debian
<nthykier> To answer your question: in the "old" days there was only the sun-java, but is not open source so a lot of free alternatives (gcj, cacao, kaffe, etc.) popped up.
<nthykier> openjdk-6 is outcome of Sun re-licensing most of sun-java into an open source license.
<nthykier> That is simplified short story
<nthykier> LaserJock: There has been an interest lately to reduce the number of JVMs (among the reasons cacao vanished from Debian). I think Ubuntu also considered removing sun-java
<LaserJock> nthykier: I was considering trying out eclipse or netbeans or something, but it's not clear what JVM I should use or if there's significant difference
<LaserJock> seems like eclipse wants both gcj and openjdk
<nthykier> LaserJock: Not in Karmic and Lucid - earlier versions of eclipse, yes
<nthykier> or rather, that might be the case for earlier versions
<LaserJock> I'm on lucid
<LaserJock> I've installed openjdk-jdk as I thought that'd be the place to start
<LaserJock> but it still want gcj
<nthykier> LaserJock: Which version of eclipse is it trying to install?
<LaserJock> says 3.5.2-2ubuntu1
<LaserJock> yikes: "Need to get 195MB of archives."
<nthykier> LaserJock: Install without recommends
<nthykier> LaserJock: I hope it is one of eclipse's dependencies that recommends gcj somewhere down the road
<LaserJock> "Need to get 166MB of archives." but no gcj :-)
<nthykier> LaserJock: On Debian eclipse is perfectly installable without getting gcj
<LaserJock> oh, netbeans only requires like half as much to download
<nthykier> LaserJock: Could I have you report a bug against eclipse about this? it should not force the installation of gcj (even if indirectly) since eclipse does not work with gcj
<LaserJock> nthykier: actually, could you maybe report it for me. Launchpad is acting up on me today
<nthykier> LaserJock: I have not been able to modify bugs for a week
#ubuntu-java 2010-03-31
<ttx> nthykier: I uploaded your 6.0.24-5 to Ubuntu as 6.0.24-2ubuntu1. We'll sync when 6.0.24-5 shows up.
<nthykier> ttx: Okay
<ttx> this needed to be in before Beta2Freeze, which is tonight.
<nthykier> ttx: Not going to happen - ries is still down
<nthykier> well, the sync won't make it
<ttx> right
#ubuntu-java 2010-04-02
<alex_mayorga> hello, can someone take a look at the stack trace on Bug #553452
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 553452 in firefox "Java applet unable to load" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/553452
<alex_mayorga> please?
<Copperred> Hello
<Copperred> Anyone home....I am having serious Java problem....for the life of me...Firefox does not see it....the Java Test pages say my java is not there....and it occassionally tells me to report a bug.....
<Copperred> so here i am.....
<Copperred> Hello......is there anyone in here?
<Copperred> Hello.....is there a true JAVA Ubuntu expert in here?  I and many others are baffled by my issue...for whatever reason my browser refuses to see Java....and Ic annot seme to get it to work..>The rest of my system is working just fine.  If there is an expert in here...may we private chat?
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-28
<jamespage> doko_: ping
<doko_> jamespage: pong
<jamespage> doko_: hey - thanks for point out the error in the multiarch patch for libjna-java.
<jamespage> I'm now a little concerned the detection of powerpc archs is not right as well.
<doko_> jamespage: could you check on davis?
<jamespage> doko_: do I have access?
<doko_> you should, if you have access to other developer machines too
<jamespage> OK lemme check
<jamespage> doko_: hmmm - it would appear not.... any chance you could check for me?
<doko_> ok
<zee313> how can I visit ##java
<zee313> how can I learn java?
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-29
<jamespage> doko: any chance you could have a quick read of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaTeam/KnowledgeBase/DivergingMainUniverse
<jamespage> its a first attempt at providing guidelines for diverging Java libraries between main and universe as we discussed at UDS-N
<doko> jamespage: looks good. how do you plan to keep track of the -main packages? e.g. if the non-main package is synced/merged from debian?
<doko> maybe list all these packages on this page?
<jamespage> Maybe - I'd rather stick something together thats a bit more automated - might post its results to this page
#ubuntu-java 2011-03-30
<lupino3> hello, can anyone point me to a guide for packaging a Java program?
<lupino3> The program I want to package has no external dependencies (aside JRE, of course)
#ubuntu-java 2011-04-02
<eoke> I'm not sure if this is the right channel so apologies if it isn't.  I'm new to java (c# developer).  I'm getting started using NetBeans but it's reporting that the java documentation isn't installed.  I've done a quick search and it would appear I need to install sun-java6-doc but I don't seem to be able to locate it in the repositories.
<eoke> I should mention it's Ubutnu 10.10 x64.
#ubuntu-java 2012-03-30
<joosengee> Hi
<joosengee> everybody?
#ubuntu-java 2012-04-01
<suliman> hi
<suliman> i have question about hibernate ?
<suliman> anyone work on hibernate ?
<suliman> or JPA ?
#ubuntu-java 2013-03-26
<celesteh> Hello,  I used the Ubuntu software centre to install eclipse and then ran the check for updates under the help file (which I now know was the wrong thing to do) and I cannot create a new java project from the help menu. Removing and reinstalling eclipse hasn't fixed it. What should I do?
<celesteh> ... um, I meant I can't create anew java project from the File menu
<celesteh> the answer is here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11033201/no-java-project-option-in-eclipse
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-25
<tdaitx> wth
<doko> sbeattie, tdaitx: should we have a meeting tonight?
<doko> steve and pat are away, however we didn't schedule any other this week, and both are at a sprint ...
<doko> tdaitx: rbalint suggested to do an unattended upgrade test before the final copy to -security
<tdaitx> I see, the meeting was not recurrent, pat was scheduling it on demand
<tdaitx> well, I will be checking u-u for bionic and cosmic today as instructed by rbalint, deal with scilab, and the failed android-platform-tools-apksig FTBFS in disco
<tdaitx> do you feel there's something we need to discuss today on call or is it something we could talk about over IRC?
<tdaitx> on my side I see these 2 failures as needing fixes, then need to make sure u-u works
<tdaitx> oh, the meeting starts pretty early for sbeattie, not sure he will be able to give us any head up, maybe it is easier to check if we can/should schedule for tomorrow?
<tdaitx> doko: ^
<doko> tdaitx: what do you want to address for scilab?
<tdaitx> doko: https://launchpad.net/bugs/1739476 fixed in 6.0.2 in Disco
<tdaitx> and sbeattie is out this whole week
<tdaitx> regarding scilab, I only saw earlier that there were new bionic/cosmic releases from 7h ago
<tdaitx> the changelog didn't include the aforementioned bug, so looking at the bug report it seemed that the fix could be missing, I asked the user to test it again with the new version
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-26
<doko> tdaitx: it is fixed
<huehner> doko: any news on expected date for the -security copy?
<doko> tdaitx: is the unattended upgrade test done?
<tdaitx> no, not yet done
<doko> tdaitx: there's one new issue saying that gtk3 l+f doesn't look well on bionic
<doko> what else is missing?
<doko> tdaitx: what about #1821235?
<tdaitx> what's the one about  gtk3 l+f ?
<tdaitx> ok, found it
<doko> last comment in the big one
<tdaitx> yeah, looking into that... I am not that familiar with the LaF logic for themes and how the GTK LaF actually works
<tdaitx> the user says it is because Ambiance (from ubuntu-themes) does not have a good support
<tdaitx> that does not seem to be the cause though, there's a very small difference between ubuntu-themes in cosmic/bionic and disco, and I don't see problems with the GTK LaF in Disco... will test scilab and jabref in qemu to check that
<doko> now https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-themes/+bug/1821768
<doko> tdaitx: so maybe removing the gtk2 support from openjdk-11 was a little bit premature :-/
<tdaitx> doko: wait, this is the exact same as the one in 1814133, right? you asked Amr to open a new bug
<doko> tdaitx: yes
<doko> tdaitx: so, what needs to be done from your point of view for the push to the -security pocket?
<tdaitx> I think we just need to get the stuff you listed as TODO: check gtk3 and the disco FTBFS
<tdaitx> for gtk3 I am looking if we need additional backports from gtk packages or openjdk upstream
<tdaitx> and the disco ftbs afaics was caused by the build helper (we could move the update ahead without that disco fix, vorlon said before that we don't necessarily need to have every fix in disco as well, as long as we have a plan to fix it)
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-27
<tdaitx> doko: took me a while to get my qemu updated, test the whole stuff, retest with patches applied, various LaF/swing/gtk settings, screenshots, and bug reports, but I believe that while upstream has fixed some issues (upcoming openjdk 11.0.4) the GTK2 experience is way better and seems to be working fine on bionic
<tdaitx> should we maybe revert openjdk-11 in bionic to rely on gtk2 by default? gtk+2.0 has about 38 reverse (b)deps in Bionic (and 37 in Disco)
<doko> tdaitx: sure, we can. not sure about disco yet, because we will get these updates for disco. should be optional
<doko> tdaitx: what exactly is this android build tools problem in disco?
<tdaitx> doko: jh_build is no longer respecting the --release flag for some reason, I believe it is related to the changes in javatools 0.72.3
<doko> ahh, the perl conversion
<tdaitx> yeah, when they moved from bash to perl
<tdaitx> it is setting -source 7 since then
<tdaitx> on bionic:
<tdaitx> jh_build --javacopts="--release 8 -sourcepath src/main/java" --no-javadoc \
<tdaitx> 	--main=com.android.apksigner.ApkSignerTool \
<tdaitx> 	apksigner.jar src/apksigner/java
<tdaitx> find src/apksigner/java -name *.java -and -type f -print0 | xargs -s 512000 -0 /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin/javac -g -cp /usr/share/java/apksig.jar:debian/_jh_build.apksigner -d debian/_jh_build.apksigner -encoding ISO8859-1 --release 8 -sourcepath src/main/java
<tdaitx> on disco:
<tdaitx> jh_build --javacopts="--release 8 -sourcepath src/main/java" --no-javadoc \
<tdaitx> 	--main=com.android.apksigner.ApkSignerTool \
<tdaitx> 	apksigner.jar src/apksigner/java
<tdaitx> jh_build: find src/apksigner/java -name '*.java' -and -type f -print0 | xargs -s 512000 -0 /usr/lib/jvm/default-java/bin/javac -g -cp /usr/share/java/apksig.jar:debian/_jh_build.apksigner -d debian/_jh_build.apksigner -encoding ISO8859-1 -source 1.7 -target 1.7
<doko> tdaitx: but it works in unstable
<tdaitx> I got an email from Bart Martens that my proposed update in debian failed to build
<tdaitx> with basically the same error as disco
<doko> and setting source and target instead of release?
<tdaitx> back then I only build it locally on bionic, it worked so I uploaded to bionic, cosmic, disco, and debian (mentors)... I was not expecting the problem in disco
<tdaitx> we shouldn't really be using -source -target with openjdk-11
<tdaitx> if any package fails to build with that, it is because it is probably a package that is made to work with (at most) openjdk-8
<tdaitx> if any package fails to build with --release 8, it is because it is probably a package that is made to work with (at most) openjdk-8
<doko> the logic is wrong
<doko> if (not _has_java_option(\@javac_opts, '--release') and not _has_java_option(\@javac_opts, '-source')) {
<doko>         # If neither --release nor -source is set, then set -source (and -target if also absent)
<doko>         if (not _has_java_option(\@javac_opts, '-target')) {
<doko>                 push(@javac_opts, '-source', DEFAULT_JAVA_RELEASE, '-target', DEFAULT_JAVA_RELEASE);
<doko> it defaults to DEFAULT_JAVA_RELEASE, not the --release value
<tdaitx> yeah, but I did set the --release, it should not be using -source -target there
<tdaitx> I didn't look into that, just saw that this javatools change is what probably broke the build with --release
<doko> tdaitx: what should it do? just pass --release 8, and not adding -source 1.7 -target 1.7?
<tdaitx> yeah
<tdaitx> from a quick look over that patch I have to say that I don't understand why it is even going into the if clause to set default
<tdaitx> it should only go into that if neither --release and -source are set, but in the FTBFS --release is actually set
<tdaitx> s/and/nor/
<tdaitx> doko: look at this:
<tdaitx> +	# Space-separated list of options
<tdaitx> +	'javacopts|o=s' => sub { @javadoc_opts = split(' ', $_[1])},
<tdaitx> +	'javadoc-opts=s' => sub { @javadoc_opts = split(' ', $_[1])},
<tdaitx> it is not parsing the options correctly, there is a typo there
<tdaitx> the sub call should be setting the javac_opts array:
<tdaitx> -        'javacopts|o=s' => sub { @javadoc_opts = split(' ', $_[1])},
<tdaitx> +        'javacopts|o=s' => sub { @javac_opts = split(' ', $_[1])},
<doko> found it
<doko> yep
<doko> tdaitx: gtk2 for disco seems to be fine as well, no plan yet for demotion
<tdaitx> doko: ok, I was going to test a build that depended on gtk2 for bionic and gtk3 for disco+ (similar to openjdk-8 xenial/bionic), should I default to gtk2 as a dependency then? do we want to have it as an alternate dependency default to gtk2?
<doko> yes, the latter please
<doko> I just confirmed that gtk3 support will still take some time
<tdaitx> doko: ok, so depends "libgtk2.0-0 | libgtk-3-0", but what about b-dep?
<doko> tdaitx: what did you remove? ;p
<tdaitx> well building with libgtk-3-dev allows us to run with gtk2 (since it dinamically loaded)
<doko> b-d should be the default as well
<doko> I didn't look at the build system. if it has consequences
<tdaitx> I never tested if b-deps on libgtk2.0-dev works the same way (it should, but)
<tdaitx> ok, I had some hope you had looked at this back on the openjdk-8 change =)
<tdaitx> in that case I will check how they use the headers
<tdaitx> doko: I copied android-platform-tools-apksig from our ppa (bionic) into cosmic-proposed, it needs approval... it got rejected earlier this week, I assume because disco failed(?) but the bionic copy was approved later o_O
<doko> tdaitx: accepted
<tdaitx> btw,  android-platform-tools-apksig rebuild ok on disco after the javatools fix, tks doko!
<tdaitx> doko: the upstream bug report for "defaulting to GTK3 instead of GTK2" mentions that the change should be coordinated with javafx
<tdaitx> https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8198649
<tdaitx> javafx was tracked in https://bugs.openjdk.java.net/browse/JDK-8198654 and commited to http://hg.openjdk.java.net/openjfx/jfx-dev/rt/rev/3e6c9b6db694
<tdaitx> so we might want to update javafx as well and revert/update this: http://hg.openjdk.java.net/openjfx/jfx-dev/rt/rev/3e6c9b6db694
<tdaitx> interesting, gtk dev packages are not actually required for building openjdk-11, I removed that build dependency and set the runtime alternatives for jre... uploading for a test build in a ppa now
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-28
<tdaitx> doko: I forgot to ask you if you had any expectation on rebasing this GTK change on top of the disco version (11.0.3)
<tdaitx> for now I'm uploading a fixed version for bionic/cosmic on top of the versions in proposed (11.0.2)
<tdaitx> from what I have seen 11.0.3 is still in RDP2, so not yet released... an email from early March said it was going to be released "in 6 weeks" which is about middle April
<tdaitx> oh my, disco's lintian is taking ages to run on big projects like scilab and openjdk...
<tdaitx> what a pain
<tdaitx> and it is up!
<tdaitx> openjdk-lts 11.0.2 uploaded to stage5 for bionic and cosmic (will check tests tomorrow when build is done, I need to look for regressions in the jdk testsuite)
<tdaitx> openjdk-lts 11.0.3 uploaded to disco
<tdaitx> disco needs approval due to the ff
<doko> tdaitx: are you really sure that no gtk is needed for the tests during the build?
<doko> $ fgrep -ri gtk test/|wc -l
<doko> 165
<doko> keeping the b-d
<doko> tdaitx: why stage5 instead of stage3? (no, don't re-upload)
<tdaitx> doko: yeah, it does not need gtk dev for build-depends, I'm sure
<tdaitx> the difference between the previous bionic/cosmic builds (gtk3, gtk-dev) and the new one (gtk2|gtk3 and no gtk dev) are mostly rmi tests... the gtk failures you mention were already there before
<tdaitx> I just checked the buildlogs and compared the tests, all seems fine
<tdaitx> and while I didn't mention it before, I did a build without tests before and ran jabref and the jfilechooser demo to check if GTK2 was running and how it looked, all was fine
<tdaitx> also tested gtk3, which is possible to enable through -Djdk.gtk.version=3
<tdaitx> yeah, it was looking better with upstream patches but still broken for padding and at least 2 swing components
<tdaitx> and I uploaded to stage5 to avoid overwriting our packages in stage3, just in case you catched any issue that I might have missed
<doko> well, we have the copy in -proposed
<doko> but now copied to bionic and cosmic
<tdaitx> thanks!
<tdaitx> but seriously, feel free to remove the gtk deb from d-beps
<tdaitx> gtk-dev
<tdaitx> openjdk only cares about runtime, they declare everything they need in their own headers
<doko> what about the tests, will those be skipped?
<tdaitx> no, they will use the library that is available, the tests don't need the headers
<doko> tdaitx: what about the unattended-upgrades test?
<tdaitx> I need to get back to it
<tdaitx> I was going to take a look at openjfx before, it might also need to get the gtk preference reverted
<doko> ok
<doko> tdaitx: can the disco delta for ca-certificates-java be dropped?
<tdaitx> doko: ok, I tracked down this and I think we should be able to propose the --release flag to debian now
<tdaitx> as this is basically the only pending delta we have
<tdaitx> the explicit b-dep we had on openjdk-11 can be replaced with the default-jre-headless that debian is using
<doko> crap I copied the lts bionic package too early
<tdaitx> doko: want me to upload openjdk-lts with a bumped version for bionic?
<tdaitx> the worst I have to go is waiting for lintian to run through
<doko> tdaitx: not yet. waiting for the britney run
<tdaitx> doko: btw, swing.properties is still being copied to lib/ but code now expects it in conf/
<tdaitx> uploaded new version into the test ppa: bumped version and updated the swing.properties path from lib/ to conf/
<tdaitx> btw, pdfsam (which uses openjfx) is loading gtk2 even without changes to openjfx, so we might not need that revert
<doko> tdaitx: we can do that later with the next security release. the copy in -proposed is fine, and autopkg tests are running
<doko> just checked that it's not a regression
<tdaitx> ah, ok, I thought we would have to upload it again after cjwatson said, so I just did just that into the test ppa just in case
#ubuntu-java 2019-03-29
<doko> tdaitx: http://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/packages/f/fdroidserver/disco/amd64  that could be the android package which now built ...
<doko> could be https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=923712
<huehner> doko: thx for getting that patched-ant also into debian/sid :)
